# fat hedgehog bessie



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

hi i just adopted a hedgehog yerterday and she is very fat any advice on how to make her lose wait? i have a wheel but she never uses it. and how much deos she need to eat?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I just replied to your post in the "fun stuff" section. But I'll ask the same thing here. 

Can she roll completely into a ball? 
What type of food are you feeding. 

And hedgehogs can eat about 2-3 tablespoons.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

she can not completly roll into a ball and i just got her yesterday and the girl i got her from did not tell me what food its called.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

today bessie rolled in a complete ball


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Yah! That's good. The better lifestyle probably helped alot. Good luck with Bessie!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great to hear! I'm sure she is much, much happier.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks LG thats so nice of you to say thanks for all your comments to everyone.


----------

